# Name change



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I dunno if I'm posting in the right section to be honest, but how would I go about changing my name?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Deed poll


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

pm katy


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Deed poll


This.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Contact me


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Contact me.


----------

